# Decoy sale at Gander Mountain



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I was in the Bloomington, MN, Gander Mountain today and they are having a sale on all decoys. A dozen Real Geese Pro Series are $97 and 4 BigFoots are $75.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's a great deal on foots!


----------

